# The Perfect Driveway Rig



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

What would you run? I've got my F250 this year with an 8 foot blade, but I wonder if it is going to be a touch big for most places. I'm gonna run her regardless lol.

For those guys who do alot of Residential, what is best? Do you run full size or half tons or jeeps or???

This I think would be incredible....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

This would be even better.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82427


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your a true snow relocation specialist you can plow with anything and do a good job!


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

*new driveway rig*

I have been doing driveways with a chevy 2500hd for over 3 years and it works pretty well but I just picked this up last night on ebay. Gonna find a plow for her this week. I hoping this will be doing all my driveways this year. good luck this year!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow only driveways... There are driveways and there are driveways. Most of mine have curves in them and turnarounds or drive throughs and "L" shaped. I think I have 5 "Standard driveways" 2 cars wide, 3 long. I 23 years of plowing, I've used F150s and jeeps. Jeeps hand down. 
Dont know about tractors.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

My buddy uses a jeep setup with a pull plow and a 7' fisher. In my mind that is the ideal driveway rig. My 2500 ext-cab is too big for 60% of my driveways. My girlfriends father has a 1500 reg cab short bed and with that short wheel base he can plow circles around me, literally lol. We set up a deere 4310 a couple years back with a pull plow and a front blade, it does driveways quick but the drivetime between them kills you.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ive gotta f250....let me tell you first hand...its a nightmare for me! the fords dont turn very well due to the leaf springs up front. 05+ years have coil overs so they turn much better... my crewcab shortbed has a 45' turning radius! most of my lots are less than 45'!!!! but you can get em done.. ive gotta huge 8'6" blade and i still get em done!


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Mark - same machine, but has a back blade. Very cool to see a video tho! Can't justify the 30 grand pricetag tho.... 


Sounds like Jeeps make alot of sense; tho I REALLY like the idea of a shortbed pickup with a smaller blade (I don't really have any use for a jeep any other time of year)

I'll be starting work on building something once this winter is over... Thanks all for the ideas!


----------



## Freedom Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

we have a jeep and its incredible for those streets that become single lane roads after the snow builds up all over, I bought it as a trick telling my wife its good for snow plowing and would be nice in the summer for the convertable part. Its amazing for snow plowing residential, don't have to back all the way into the street, easy to turn around, nothing behind the back seat pretty much. My wife drives it for plowing and loves it. We have 5 other trucks and she just flies through her route everytime.

Only thing is I made sure I got the 6'6" western standard plow, not that homeowner suburban thing or the little blizzard - they are probably ok but the weight and height of the standard plow is supurb


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I think a Skid Steer witha heated cab and a snowblower would be perfect.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It is not so much the rig...but the operator.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess Black Irish will be able to say, he uses tractors jeeps, and just got a toolcat.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i got a good driveway vehicle for ya 85 s10 4 inch lift 350 v8 turbo 350 trans on 32inch tires western 6.6 conventional :salute:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

If you're spread out get a jeep.
Concentrated get tractor blower.
Stupid small resi's with space for snow pile a problem ,yet fairly concentrated sites, use a toolcat or skidsteer.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

My Jeep Cherokee is my estimate vehicle for plowing and landscaping. A relocation expert moves people not snow. So grandview must plow anyone that gets in the way.lol


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

whoa... lots more replies and plowsite didn't email me... hmmm haha



Was talking to my buddy today... really liking the skidsteer with a plow idea... run sideways in driveways, push the snow as high as you want, etc. (He runs one for a 120 driveway private community) Little much for my bank account for now tho. (Or for the next few years, for that matter) Would certainly ease the worry of where to put snow on small lots.

My driveways are all within a 5 mile radius, and if I can get enough in one of my areas that is doing quite well at the moment, that could get kicked down to under a 1 mile radius. We will certainly see what this year brings. 

While I think I will be able to run the 250 no problem, a smaller rig would be much more efficient! Guess some snow would help....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My truck is almost perfect for driveways. I have a few in a "city" type area and you have to fit down narrow streets, turn into a narrow driveway then be able to manueaver once in the driveway so you can plow it all. My truck has a very small turning radius- sometimes turns so tight that my tire's hit snow if the plow is down, has the same drivetrain as a 1500 Ram (4.7 V8, 545RFE Tranny, 9 1/4 rear diff and 8" corp front diff) and a strong frame. The only thing better would be a Reg cab short bed Dakota with a nice 7 1/2' V Plow.

Its actually part of my advertising- "Got Snow? Get Plowed! I fit places other's don't!"


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

plowguy43;875362 said:


> My truck is almost perfect for driveways. I have a few in a "city" type area and you have to fit down narrow streets, turn into a narrow driveway then be able to manueaver once in the driveway so you can plow it all. My truck has a very small turning radius- sometimes turns so tight that my tire's hit snow if the plow is down, has the same drivetrain as a 1500 Ram (4.7 V8, 545RFE Tranny, 9 1/4 rear diff and 8" corp front diff) and a strong frame. The only thing better would be a Reg cab short bed Dakota with a nice 7 1/2' V Plow.
> 
> Its actually part of my advertising- "Got Snow? Get Plowed! I fit places other's don't!"


You think that is maneuverable try a Jeep about 5 feet shorter, I can actually see the plow not just the flags.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

well i did not get my plow set up on my play toy hope to before the snow flys but it s a 85 s10 4inch lift 31/10.5/15 tires eng 350 trans 350 trasfer case np 205 wester 6.6 this will be for drive ways


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

plowmeister- no kidding... I still think they seem too small. hopefully I'll see a few in action this winter andget a better idea.

towpro... that thing would be a weapon lol... pics?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I bought a Jeep too for doing driveways, but the F250 is going to have to do it this year. It's funny how I buy the Jeep and the plow, to put the rig together, then an F250 with a plow falls in my lap.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The problem with the skid steer is they are so slow getting from one to another. If you have alot of drives togeather then great. 

I wonder if cost factored into this what would be the best.
eg - All new and only for snow, not I can use it for dirt too, or driving around.

Jeep with blade
Tractor with inverted blower
Toolcat with blower
Skid with blower
Truck with Rear Blade and Front Blade

whats it worth after 2 good years of work and how much can it do it a say 8 hour window


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the most cost and work efficient would be the jeep, provided you only do drives. 

Cheap to buy, small plows are cheaper, runs on way less gas, quick drive to drive.



All new equipment is for crazies... I don't care if it's one year old or 15, it's gonna break lol.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

atclarkson;885301 said:


> I think the most cost and work efficient would be the jeep, provided you only do drives.
> 
> Cheap to buy, small plows are cheaper, *runs on way less gas*, quick drive to drive.
> 
> All new equipment is for crazies... I don't care if it's one year old or 15, it's gonna break lol.


the amount of gas you use is a function of how much work you are doing. I get 4 MPG in my Jeep while plowing.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

theplowmeister;885330 said:


> the amount of gas you use is a function of how much work you are doing. I get 4 MPG in my Jeep while plowing.


touche salesman.... a good point indeed.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lawn Enforcer;885203 said:


> I bought a Jeep too for doing driveways, but the F250 is going to have to do it this year. It's funny how I buy the Jeep and the plow, to put the rig together, then an F250 with a plow falls in my lap.


??? If your going to plow driveways sell the F250, use the jeep.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

This is the ultimate driveway machine: http://www.pronovost.qc.ca/pxpla.html


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

wow. bet thats pricey.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have my 1 ton's that I use on all kinds of drives. They work out fine. My 02 turns hard, because it has oversize tires on it.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;885938 said:


> I have my 1 ton's that I use on all kinds of drives. They work out fine. My 02 turns hard, because it has oversize tires on it.


Would you agree a smaller rig would probably be more efficient?


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

I do 24 drives on my regular route that total about 120 miles of driving to get to. .I do pick up jobs after the route is done. I use a 97 F250LD with a 7 1/2 foot snoway 26. I love the truck, hate the plow. I just put it on this season. Can't wait til it's earned its keep so I can sell it and go back to a Blizzard. The F250 is a standard cab with 8' bed and a topper. For those that don't know, the F250 LD is the same body as a F150 but it's got a Higher GVW front axle specifically for plowing. Its got the 5.4 and I have used this truck for 5 seasons with no issues.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

theplowmeister;885337 said:


> ??? If your going to plow driveways sell the F250, use the jeep.


While me plowing with a F250 over a Jeep may sound crazy to you, it's a wiser business decision at this time. I do lawn care/landscaping in the growing months, and I already have a 2wd Ram, but I am in need of a 2nd truck, and this one is fully equipped with the plow. I would have to mount the plow on the Jeep too, which is going to cost me money, plus I need to sell the Fisher I bought for the Jeep to pay off the truck. Like I said, I did a lot of thinking, and I love Jeeps, but this way will work out better.


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

mercer_me;856181 said:


> I think a Skid Steer witha heated cab and a snowblower would be perfect.


Does anyone plow with a setup like this? I have about 40 driveways all within one subdivision I'd like to do with a blower next year. I'm looking at getting a skid steer with high flow hydros and at least 75 hp. I'd put a 84"-96" blower on it. How quick do you think I'd be able to move though driveways 16' wide by 75' long. I know it will depend on the amount of snow fall but I'm hoping I could be more productive than with the 8.5' blade I run on my truck now.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I know your driveways will look cleaner and more professional.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

stevesmowing;914898 said:


> Does anyone plow with a setup like this? I have about 40 driveways all within one subdivision I'd like to do with a blower next year. I'm looking at getting a skid steer with high flow hydros and at least 75 hp. I'd put a 84"-96" blower on it. How quick do you think I'd be able to move though driveways 16' wide by 75' long. I know it will depend on the amount of snow fall but I'm hoping I could be more productive than with the 8.5' blade I run on my truck now.


I have a Bobcat S220 With a Sbx240 84" blower. I got the blower towards the end of last season so I really didn't get to try it out. We did have our first storm last Thursday that dumped 2 feet on us. I tried the blower but It just wouldnt throw more than 5 feet. Ended up finding out it was low on hydro, Fluid. The snow melted before I got to try it out. I'll keep you posted on the next event.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I use a Skid steer with a 9' blade to do short drives in a complex, for the most part works well, slow to drive it to the site since its a single speed but its fairly fast once on site doing the driveways. I would recomend a 2 speed and maybe a blower or definately a 8' to 10' blade for back dragging and stacking. 
A blower works, but I could see it taking a bit of time if its heavy wet snow, but plowing would be slower too. All about the operator.


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

DaySpring Services;914975 said:


> I have a Bobcat S220 With a Sbx240 84" blower. I got the blower towards the end of last season so I really didn't get to try it out. We did have our first storm last Thursday that dumped 2 feet on us. I tried the blower but It just wouldnt throw more than 5 feet. Ended up finding out it was low on hydro, Fluid. The snow melted before I got to try it out. I'll keep you posted on the next event.


Keep me posted fore sure. Is yours a High Flow and 2 speed? I think that's what I'd need.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Mine is a 2 speed with Highflow. The few times I've tried mine I used speed 1. The amount of type of snow will probably determine what speed I use. I did use it last year to blow back my piles. They were frozen solid and it slowly went through them. I plan on using the blower on snowfalls 6" or more. I have to apartment complex's that connect to each other. They both have multiple driveways over 200 feet long. I think it will be a perfect setup for it.

[URL=http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=4150+sowles,+14075&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=52.240038,130.957031&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=4150+Sowles+Rd,+Hamburg,+Erie,+New+York+14075&t=h&ll=42.752113,-78.82632&spn=0.001891,0.003433&z=18&output=embed]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=4150+sowles,+14075&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=52.240038,130.957031&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=4150+Sowles+Rd,+Hamburg,+Erie,+New+York+14075&t=h&ll=42.752113,-78.82632&spn=0.001891,0.003433&z=18&output=embed[/URL]
[SIZE=1][URL=http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en&geocode=&q=4150+sowles,+14075&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=52.240038,130.957031&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=4150+Sowles+Rd,+Hamburg,+Erie,+New+York+14075&t=h&ll=42.752113,-78.82632&spn=0.001891,0.003433&z=18]View Larger Map[/URL][/SIZE]


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

plowguy43;875362 said:


> My truck is almost perfect for driveways. I have a few in a "city" type area and you have to fit down narrow streets, turn into a narrow driveway then be able to manueaver once in the driveway so you can plow it all. My truck has a very small turning radius- sometimes turns so tight that my tire's hit snow if the plow is down, has the same drivetrain as a 1500 Ram (4.7 V8, 545RFE Tranny, 9 1/4 rear diff and 8" corp front diff) and a strong frame. The only thing better would be a Reg cab short bed Dakota with a nice 7 1/2' V Plow.
> 
> Its actually part of my advertising- "Got Snow? Get Plowed! I fit places other's don't!"


Is that a Trooper parked behind your Dakota? Mine works great with the ST Blade that I had on it, and now I put the MT on with a Poly scraper, and that thing is great for doing small to medium sized lots and driveways. You wouldn't think that 7'6" would be that much better than 6'8", but it really is. The snow clears the tires when windrowing now. The Poly is lighter, and it scrapes really well with the DP on.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a 2008 Jeep Liberty company car, its gone now. Yeah the 7'6" plos much better but I can still hit snow when fully angled and turning sharp.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

My father and I do about 70 driveways. We have had really good luck with gmc/chevy 2500s and 8.5 v-plows. I think if you are going to do any amount of plowing you should step up to a 3/4 ton.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

atclarkson;875430 said:


> plowmeister- no kidding... I still think they seem too small. hopefully I'll see a few in action this winter andget a better idea.
> 
> towpro... that thing would be a weapon lol... pics?[search old school wester plow got from Banksy on here


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

A tractor with a wing off of a highway rig, quik tached to the loader and reversed with sides on it. 9 feet wide with 2 foot sides. Snowblower on the back with the side caster option. 4wd. Can out plow, remove snow over any truck.tymusic


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

update... after a few snowfalls, the F250 RCLB is doing great. It is a little bigger than necessary, but far from too big. 

What I'd really like to do is locate a truck similar to mine and cut it down to a shortbox... 3/4 ton shortbox would rock for driveways around here. We'll see how the rest of the winter goes, and what shows up at the auctions around here next spring.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

here's a pic of my Bobcat with the blower on







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

My jimmy does fine in tight driveways but no fun in large parking lots.
Theres a late model Wrangler from Hope Collage around here that has a Fisher on front and a real nice back blade. I wish i had a pic. to post of it. Seems like a lot for a jeep but i see it just about every snow fall


----------



## choniglandscape (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 94 fullsize 2 door Blazer/Tahoe with a 7.5 dp sno-way with a 6' pull plow and a 95 2-door tahoe with 6.5td with 7.5 western pro plow, compared to one of my full size 2500's the kick some a$$.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I've heard & read here where Jeeps do an awesome job based on their size, but the closest I've come is a 97 2-door Tahoe. It was probably the best driveway truck I've had, and I am primarily residentials. Pickups just have too much length to be as maneuverable. A couple loop driveways I have now are miserable with a pickup, and I'd love to have a Jeep or that Tahoe I once owned.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

towpro570;916912 said:


> atclarkson;875430 said:
> 
> 
> > plowmeister- no kidding... I still think they seem too small. hopefully I'll see a few in action this winter andget a better idea.
> ...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I think a 2 dr tahoe/Yukon would be a great DW rig.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Best I have come up with for driveways. Goes almost 20 mph so I just drive site to site.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

theplowmeister;921096 said:


> towpro570;916912 said:
> 
> 
> > you think my jeep is small... what about a skid steer, thats smaller.
> ...


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

The sticker "it's a jeep thing you wouldn't understand" comes to mind.
Not being a smart @ss, go to the dealer and drive one. They are awsome vehicles, i have never plowed with one but the only thing i could think that is would need is a hard top so you could see really good.
I'm not so sure about the v6 but i know the old 4.0 liter 6's were bullet proof.. Plus you could have a fun vehicle to drive in the summer.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

plowed with a gator and a skid steer 
took forever!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice machines look like money makers that jd is kick azz


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

pick2 of s10 with the v8


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

PS plowmeister- how tall are you? one more reason I've stayed away from small trucks in I'm 6'4...


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

and the plow to go on it


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a '96 ram 2500 extended cab long box and that is definitely overkill for a driveway. Normally I'll back drag everything into the street and push it to the snowbanks on the street, don't have to worry about rippin' up the grass. I think a jeep would be good or a tool cat with a blower would be awesome but can't afford it yet. When I back drag, I usually have to back drag until my rear end is to the lawn across the street. I've got it down with some practice.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Father In Law has a Reg Cab Short Bed 96 Ram 1500 5.2 Liter V8 with a 5 Speed. It is AWESOME for driveways. Great turning radius, the 5 speed has a very low first gear matched with some decent torque from the 5.2 and it holds the blade well. 

I think Jeeps would be great rigs, but my only concern would be the weight. In big storms my truck gets pushed sideways if I'm angled and I easily outweight a Wrangler. Other than that they have to be great- Awesome Low end torque, super tight turning, full frame that you can upgrade with just about any axle you choose along with springs. They are very basic and cheap to repair.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

plowguy43;921687 said:


> I think Jeeps would be great rigs, but my only concern would be the weight. In big storms my truck gets pushed sideways if I'm angled and I easily outweight a Wrangler. .


That even happens to my F250... and it's much heavier than your Dakota!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

This thing works good for us on driveways......88 blazer, 8ft daniels, 7.5 meyer poly w/ prowings.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

snocrete;921910 said:


> This thing works good for us on driveways......88 blazer, 8ft daniels, 7.5 meyer poly w/ prowings.


Luv the K-5s, cool rig!!


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

snocrete;921910 said:


> This thing works good for us on driveways......88 blazer, 8ft daniels, 7.5 meyer poly w/ prowings.


thats cool looking... how do you use the two when plowing?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

louied9;941621 said:


> thats cool looking... how do you use the two when plowing?


Drag everything to the end of the approach and push it up off the street with the front plow. We have a pretty big half circle drive we do, that also has a finger on it that leads to a garage....by using both plows at the same time on this particular drive, and the fact that there is no turning around to backdrag away from the garage, it cut the time it takes in less than half. We also use this truck off & on at several different small commercial lots, and have found something at every lot that saves us time by using the backplow. This trucks main job is a 90 unit subdivision, which it can take care of by itself on a 4inch snow very easily.....and still get plenty of time in doing work on some of the commercials.


----------

